# TCS or Accenture?



## tkin (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys, recently I got selected in both TCS and Accenture campus recruitment drives, now they are giving identical salary(3.16 lakh PA for TCS and 3.0 for Accenture), but Accenture will be giving 23k per month as fixed salary while TCS will give 19k per month as fixed salary and rest 5k is variable, and so I need to make a choice asap. Now my dream in life is to go work abroad(onsite) as fast as possible after staring my career, but I want some job security too(not a lot like government jobs), I have good comm. skills and good technical skills as well, so which company you think is better for me?

PS:
I am also looking for good working environment as well.


----------



## saz (Sep 28, 2011)

If your dream is to go abroad then TCS would be a better options, as people working there generally get a chance for onsite assignment...but after spending a couple of years with the company. My close friend got selected as a fresher in TCS and after working in Mumbai office for 2 years got an opportunity to work on a long term onsite assignment approx 2.5 yrs. Also, job is relatively secured in TCS as compared to MNCs.

But in current scenario people are facing difficulties in clearing visa interviews...especially for US. But who knows after a couple of years everything is back to normal  

Indian IT companies are known for paying less as compared to other MNCs, but they compensate it with onsite assignments


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I'd also recommend TCS. My bro is in NT Server Admin Team, and he's in UK for 3 years now. Before that he was at Japan for 1 year.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2011)

TCS.

After confirmation you will get better salary hike than any company.
After completing 2yrs in TCS you are eligible for onsite travel.
Just try not to get projects of Indian govt....


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 29, 2011)

Onsite depends on the requirements of the project you are in. If there is an urgent project requirement for a non-US client, then they may send you within months. For US clients, the default 3 years IT experience criteria need to be satisfied for L1 long term work permit.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 29, 2011)

I have worked in both, TCS and Accenture. And believe me, TCS is the best choice for you at the starting of the career.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 29, 2011)

Why everybody is praising TCS..I have been there for 2 yrs but its a sarkari company..Accenture will offer u more onsite opportunities...plus its a good MNC...although firing one


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 29, 2011)

TCS is some ways better than ACCENTURE but many of my friends from accenture has no salary hike even after 2 years but the knowledge they provide is better (according to the projects ) 

Onsite is really based on the projects and your performance , Both the companies provide better onsite !


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Work environment in Accenture is better overall. But it is human being that work in every company so it cannot be "tied" to one company.

Hike in Accenture depends on performance. I have seen "many" people who have got back to back promotions and good performance rating (which results in hike in salary).

To be honest I never heard/read about Accenture laying off during last recession, well the same can be said for TCS too.

Onsite really depends on the kind of project you are into. Knowledge does not matter. Those who have sufficient experience in this industry will agree to that because I have seen many people who can't speak english properly, yet have been to various countries. A little bit of luck also plays an important part in this.

I voted for Accenture.

BTW do you know which technology did recruiters say, you will work on? Although it is generally decided later for freshers but if you already know, then prefer a place where SAP, Sharepoint, Java based jobs are offered irrespective of the company.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 29, 2011)

I echo Gagan's views . In the list of technologies you can add Oacle too .

You can never be sure of onsite . You may land up in a big project of 200 people and going onsite in that project wont be a piece of cake.


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2011)

saz said:


> If your dream is to go abroad then TCS would be a better options, as people working there generally get a chance for onsite assignment...but after spending a couple of years with the company. My close friend got selected as a fresher in TCS and after working in Mumbai office for 2 years got an opportunity to work on a long term onsite assignment approx 2.5 yrs. Also, job is relatively secured in TCS as compared to MNCs.
> 
> But in current scenario people are facing difficulties in clearing visa interviews...especially for US. But who knows after a couple of years everything is back to normal
> 
> Indian IT companies are known for paying less as compared to other MNCs, but they compensate it with onsite assignments


Thanks for your insight, and some of my seniors in college are telling me to go for TCS as well.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, I'd also recommend TCS. My bro is in NT Server Admin Team, and he's in UK for 3 years now. Before that he was at Japan for 1 year.


Hmm, nice.


rhitwick said:


> TCS.
> 
> After confirmation you will get better salary hike than any company.
> After completing 2yrs in TCS you are eligible for onsite travel.
> Just try not to get projects of Indian govt....


Yeah, I'll try my best to stay away from anything relating to the Indian Govt, things move slow there.



Lucky_star said:


> Onsite depends on the requirements of the project you are in. If there is an urgent project requirement for a non-US client, then they may send you within months. For US clients, the default 3 years IT experience criteria need to be satisfied for L1 long term work permit.


I'm prepared to wait for 2-3 yrs, I know that 2-3 yrs experience is mandatory before going onsite(I do need to get the job done). And not just US, I'm willing to go other countries as well, japan, uk, other EU countries.



Garbage said:


> I have worked in both, TCS and Accenture. And believe me, TCS is the best choice for you at the starting of the career.


Thanks, its good to hear it from someone with experience working for both companies.



esumitkumar said:


> Why everybody is praising TCS..I have been there for 2 yrs but its a sarkari company..Accenture will offer u more onsite opportunities...plus its a good MNC...although firing one


I dunno, one of my seniors is working in accenture on a project related to Wallmart Mexico, and they are getting the onsite job done by mexican accenture employees. So she has to stay here.



damngoodman999 said:


> TCS is some ways better than ACCENTURE but many of my friends from accenture has no salary hike even after 2 years but the knowledge they provide is better (according to the projects )
> 
> Onsite is really based on the projects and your performance , Both the companies provide better onsite !


Its good to know that, and TCS is already providing more salary than accenture is at the start.



gagan007 said:


> Work environment in Accenture is better overall. But it is human being that work in every company so it cannot be "tied" to one company.
> 
> Hike in Accenture depends on performance. I have seen "many" people who have got back to back promotions and good performance rating (which results in hike in salary).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, and no, the field that we will be working on had not yet been given to us, TCS had given us the post Assistant System Engineer-Trainee(Y) so far, and we are yet to get the final offer letter from accenture.

And I agree luck matters in that as well, but I have good comm. skills, and technical skills as well(most of my friends can't even write a program in C properly), so I might have an edge there.



xtremevicky said:


> I echo Gagan's views . In the list of technologies you can add Oacle too .
> 
> You can never be sure of onsite . You may land up in a big project of 200 people and going onsite in that project wont be a piece of cake.


I agree, in that case I'd have to really make myself stand out.


*If anyone else wants to contribute here, please do so and also vote(anonymous) and if you want then tell me why you had voted for that company, every bit of insights and details help here.*


----------



## Garbage (Sep 30, 2011)

> And I agree luck matters in that as well, but I have good comm. skills, and technical skills as well(most of my friends can't even write a program in C properly), so I might have an edge there.


Lets get more real here... Most of the times it doesn't matter in MNCs if you can code or not. If you are a good communicator, you *might* get better opportunities than one who can code better. But you can never be sure.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 30, 2011)

so  many IT guys


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 30, 2011)

^why in shock gopi..IT k siwa aur kon employment de raha hai ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 30, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> ^why in shock gopi..IT k siwa aur kon employment de raha hai ?


 thats rit...just surprised to see in tdf


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 30, 2011)

come to cognizant


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you are a fresher, TCS is a big no.
My brother and a friend joined TCS. After initial training they came to Bangalore in june. Till date no project, to KT. Not even going to office daily. Sleeping whole day or playing FIFA. I would suggest Accenture here.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

I couldn't get any job after my engg in May '10 so tried other sectors but in vain. So took the advice of the son of one of my dad's friend to take up ABAP. And currently I'm pursuing ABAP. My trainer always tells me not to join TCS as fresher 'cause one gets only one particular type of work & doesn't have much scope of utilizing the holistic knowledge. For e.g one of his friends in TCS only worked in BDC(a topic of SAP-ABAP) for 3 years without gaining any knowledge of other modules/topics of ABAP. That guy couldn't even write a simple report. Such is the condition over there.


----------



## shailesh (Nov 16, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> Why everybody is praising TCS..I have been there for 2 yrs but its a sarkari company..Accenture will offer u more onsite opportunities...plus its a good MNC...although firing one



hehehe
Thats what I would also have said...This is the reality..
TCS is a huge huge company, so the employees are nothing but a liability to them. As many of people are praising TCS, I will say 'YES', its good to start your career with TCS. BUT nobody can deny this fact that there are so many projects in TCS where you once get stuck will hardly get any chance to get out of it. And you will curse the day you got in. But at the same time the market has high value for TCS associates. 
Now it solely depends on you about which company to join. If you want permanent and secure job there is no company better than TCS in India. You will definetely get onsite opportunity, if not in 2-3 years definitely in 4 years. And if you want a cool work environment and higher challenges, join Accenture.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> so  many IT guys



Big surprise


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> I couldn't get any job after my engg in May '10 so tried other sectors but in vain. So took the advice of the son of one of my dad's friend to take up ABAP. And currently I'm pursuing ABAP. My trainer always tells me not to join TCS as fresher 'cause one gets only one particular type of work & doesn't have much scope of utilizing the holistic knowledge. For e.g one of his friends in TCS only worked in BDC(a topic of SAP-ABAP) for 3 years without gaining any knowledge of other modules/topics of ABAP. That guy couldn't even write a simple report. Such is the condition over there.



The trick is to get a brand name for first 2 years and  switch to another with better package.



arsenalfan001 said:


> If you are a fresher, TCS is a big no.
> My brother and a friend joined TCS. After initial training they came to Bangalore in june. Till date no project, to KT. Not even going to office daily. Sleeping whole day or playing FIFA. I would suggest Accenture here.



Good opportunity to try for other things.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 19, 2011)

Faun said:


> The trick is to get a brand name for first 2 years and  switch to another with better package.
> 
> 
> 
> Good opportunity to try for other things.




ya...govt job pays more than IT job...its better to try them in such period


----------

